
Ask HN: What most annoying software problem you've recently faced? - caballeto
I&#x27;ll start with myself. Recently, I have tried to use Forestry.io to set up a personal blog, but discovered that they don&#x27;t support out-of-box deploy to GitHub Pages, so I had to go with a bash script to build hugo blog and deploy to my github repo. Still find editing conf files easier than those fancy UIs.
======
moviuro
Some badly written software will ignore nsswitch.conf(5) [0] and query the DNS
instead of looking up in the hosts(5) file for some hosts that are designed
there (redis).

sort(1)'s `-un` will truncate and delete input if it's not purely numerical
[1].

[0]
[https://git.sr.ht/~moviuro/moviuro.bin/commit/d9cdf0556bb005...](https://git.sr.ht/~moviuro/moviuro.bin/commit/d9cdf0556bb005e6b00b193259a6056e59df4d2c)

[1]
[https://git.sr.ht/~moviuro/moviuro.bin/commit/0c83ac72d91798...](https://git.sr.ht/~moviuro/moviuro.bin/commit/0c83ac72d9179842aae1087566dd8a35913120c4)

------
non-entity
I wanted to set up a rather niche SDK which involved building and configuring
it use a native gcc toolchain, which slightly differs depending on the gcc
version you have.

Well unfortunately, they cant be bothered to update their docs, which only
have instructions for gcc 4.x and 5. I have gcc 8 and 9 on my system and
couldn't manage to figure out how to configure it and their irc support
channel is basically dead. They do have a mailing list, but I hate mailing
lists.

Of course the 1st version of this SDK was windows only, and the legacy of that
ksbpainfully visible. The default config has the toolchain specified as
VS2015, iirc.

~~~
caballeto
Interestingly, I also had a disappointing experience with mailing lists. Hard
to interact with, and takes long time to get a response. I find Slack or Zulip
chats much more useful.

